# How To Abuse Couplers



## Docksider (Mar 17, 2010)

Two Lionel docksider locos, one powered towing a dummy docksider plus 12 Lionel ore cars.
4 x 8 Fastrack layout with three switches:
The front coupler on the dummy docksider broke in mid run. The knuckle part that opens and closes (it's plastic) just broke off where the pin goes through it.
The coupler is not repairable.
New ones are available from Lionel for ~10 bucks each plus Lionel's very high freight charges.
You can get a new docksider for right around 100 bucks and spend 20 bucks to replace a coupler.
Name of the game is don't overstress a plastic coupler.
Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I would melt a stiff wire in place and cover with epoxy. Only one side has to open to unlatch.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I was hoping to see a video of a runaway slicing into the yard at full throttle. Man am I disappointed.

Bob


----------



## Docksider (Mar 17, 2010)

*Push the Dummy*

These little Lionel docksider locos are heavy for their size.
Pulling a dummy loco and a unit train of 10+ ore cars puts a big strain on the couplers between the two locos.
So I now push the dummy and the powered loco only has to pull the train.
The couplers between the two locos are now in compression rather than tension and are far less likely to break.
At least so far......... 
Thanks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Docksider said:


> These little Lionel docksider locos are heavy for their size.
> Pulling a dummy loco and a unit train of 10+ ore cars puts a big strain on the couplers between the two locos.
> So I now push the dummy and the powered loco only has to pull the train.
> The couplers between the two locos are now in compression rather than tension and are far less likely to break.
> ...


My little Docksider has pulled over 25 cars, some have weight in them.I never had a problem, maybe it was a defective coupler? Under warranty yet?

One thing I don't do though is run it like a bat out of hell. Nice and easy for me. And I never pulled a dummy either. I didn't even know that they made dummy's in that.

You are talking about O scale right?


----------



## Docksider (Mar 17, 2010)

*LIONEL 0-6-0 dOCKSIDER*



big ed said:


> My little Docksider has pulled over 25 cars, some have weight in them.I never had a problem, maybe it was a defective coupler? Under warranty yet?
> One thing I don't do though is run it like a bat out of hell. Nice and easy for me. And I never pulled a dummy either. I didn't even know that they made dummy's in that.
> You are talking about O scale right?


Yes, traditional O scale.
The "dummy" is one I created from a scrapped docksider chassis that I could not get to run smoothly.
I removed the motor and smoke assembly and put it back together.
The lights and whistle still work.
I push it with another docksider avoiding stress on the couplers.
BTW, I found that the couplers are actually cast metal.
Not very strong cast metal at that.
Thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Docksider said:


> Yes, traditional O scale.
> The "dummy" is one I created from a scrapped docksider chassis that I could not get to run smoothly.
> I removed the motor and smoke assembly and put it back together.
> The lights and whistle still work.
> ...


That explains why I never saw one. 
I got mine new. 
I am amazed that it pulls so good. I didn't expect it to pull as much weight as it does.

Did you fix it?


----------

